# Is eating in your train car terribly rude?



## kenbyrddogg (Apr 17, 2017)

On a train leaving from Chicago at 6:40pm, I elected to eat in my roomette when asked what time I wanted to go have diner in the dining car. I later felt guilty because the train attended was already running around and had to deal with my request to go get my burger and fries because I was anti-social that particular night.

Have any of you elected to eat in your roomette or bedroom? is this putting undo work on the train car attendant? Are you being anti-social? Do you feel guilty?

Any comments please.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 17, 2017)

Never done it myself, but it is part of their job duties to get meals for those who want to eat in their rooms. So, please, don't feel guilty.


----------



## Sauve850 (Apr 17, 2017)

I have traveled a lot and have only requested a meal a couple of times on trips. Both times on the CZ as breakfast had a long wait ( I slept late) . I called the sca and traded him breakfast for me making up the bedroom. My meal came quickly both times  Even though I traded I did tip.

I don't care to eat alone as the dining experience is usually a good time.


----------



## PVD (Apr 17, 2017)

No, it is your option. For some people it isn't an option because of mobility issues. Someone not feeling well may be doing everyone a favor staying in their room. I like eating communally, some people don't. Your call.


----------



## BCL (Apr 17, 2017)

If that's what you want, you will be accommodated. It might even be a benefit for the dining car staff if the seating is heavily impacted.

If you do choose to eat in the dining car, it is by design a social thing. They will do what they can to fill up every table with 4 people, and generally won't accept requests to dine alone. I've been at tables with 4 single passengers and one with 2 pairs. They might also mix up the type of passengers, as I was in coach with my kid, while the other couple at our table were in sleepers.


----------



## FormerOBS (Apr 18, 2017)

It's not rude. It's done all the time, for any number of reasons.

The SCA has other duties and may not be able to accommodate you at the exact time you wish, but he or she will come as close as possible. To help the SCA get the job done efficiently, it's best to provide as much advance notice as possible. You mentioned that the SCA seemed to be very busy. There are times when the pace is slow, but just about every trip has times when the pace is brisk for the SCA, whether it is apparent to you or not. It's all a normal part of the job.

The SCA will have to leave the sleeper and go to the diner to pick up the meal, carry it through the moving cars to you, and clean up and dispose of everything after the cleanup. This takes time, effort, and planning, so a reward in the form of a nice tip, is always appreciated.

Tom


----------



## Anderson (Apr 19, 2017)

I think I've had my meal brought to me on 3-4 occasions over the years. Now, most of these were cases where the train was a little late (usually 15-30 minutes) and the SCA ordered a meal for me and brought it right after boarding (since the diner was closed but would've been open when I boarded) but I think I ordered a meal in my room once when I was under the weather.

In general, I'd say tossing the SCA the tip the dining car staff would've gotten is sufficient for any "hassle".


----------



## Manny T (Apr 19, 2017)

It's not rude at all. It's within the SCA's duties to bring meals to anyone in the car that wants to eat in their room. The best thing is to be somewhat flexible about the timing, since indeed the SCA may have other things to do. I've always found the meals will come in a pretty timely fashion.

As an alternative, you can go to the dining car and request your meal "to go." The only awkward thing about this is having to wait around till it's ready, but I've done it on occasion and it works. You can go to the lounge or back to your room and return to the diner to pick it up in 5-10 mins. I wouldn't necessarily recommend doing this, but it works in a pinch.

In my experience, there are plenty of occasions on Amtrak when feeling "anti-social" is a normal reaction to something or someone, and there is no need to feel guilty about not wanting to socialize in the dining car or elsewhere. It's your choice. This isn't grammar school.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't think such a request is rude. But, I would enjoy "dinner in the diner" more than "dinner in my roomette". I enjoy the social side that Amtrak dining usually provides.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 20, 2017)

Eating in your room or at your seat is not rude. Personally, I love watching the scenery go by as I eat, especially the sun coming up in the morning or going down in the evening. In the evening, The DC has special Dinner meals for Coach Passengers, or they did a few months ago, that are all inclusive and at a lower price.


----------



## TinCan782 (Apr 20, 2017)

Not rude at all. If the dining car is more than 2 cars distant (becomes difficult for my wife to make the trek), we will have the SCA bring our meals. We leave the timing to his schedule during meal hours. When we can, we do enjoy the visiting while having meals in the diner.

We add to the SCA's tip accordingly.

Don't feel "guilty"...enjoy the meal and above all, enjoy the trip!


----------



## SP&S (Apr 21, 2017)

Every time I take the train I see the SCA's taking meals back to the sleepers. It's not uncommon and not rude at all.

Rude is bringing in odoriferous food, durian anybody?


----------

